# Source of Incremental Straight Bits



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

On another forum, guys were discussing how they achieve perfect dados. A bunch of them favor cutting exact dados by using devices such as the Micro Fence, or the new measuring gizmo from Bridge City.

So, to get a perfect trench matching a shelf of ply that is not precisely 1/2 (12.5mm) or 3/4 (18.4mm), these guys suggest making multiple passes to cut +/- with a standard bit. I know that CMT offers bits that are 1/32nd under an over.

Who manufactures the greatest range of sizes (in straight bits) close to standard lumber dimensions?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

garycurtis said:


> On another forum, guys were discussing how they achieve perfect dados. A bunch of them favor cutting exact dados by using devices such as the Micro Fence, or the new measuring gizmo from Bridge City.
> 
> So, to get a perfect trench matching a shelf of ply that is not precisely 1/2 (12.5mm) or 3/4 (18.4mm), these guys suggest making multiple passes to cut +/- with a standard bit. I know that CMT offers bits that are 1/32nd under an over.
> 
> Who manufactures the greatest range of sizes (in straight bits) close to standard lumber dimensions?


Hi Gary - personally, I prefer the multiple pass w/standard bit method. I use either an adjustable dado jig, if there are several, or the guide bushing/guide strip method. The latter works best for me if I am dadoing box or drawer dividers into the bottom of the box. 
To answer your question though, almost all the regular vendors carry "plywood" bits, usually in sets. I know MLCS and EagleAmerica carry them as well as eBay vendor Super Carbide Tools which is where I got mine.
Another way to get a good fit is to cut the dado a bit tight and shave the shelf a tad.


----------

